# food in a can!



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pumpkinpie-albums-2013-walking-dead.html

This was an idea I had had...and there are tons of mason jar recipes on pinterest...I wanted to leave the house pretty much the same, maybe add some borded up windows (cardboard or foam board) and some blood splatters here and there...make the house look abandoned but not too much halloween decor. I wanted it to look like we were hiding out at an abandoned house (previous owners were attacked) and we were eating food left by the past owners (stuff in cellar...aka canned/mason jar food) we would have low dim light/candles so the zombies couldnt see us. I would plan a scavenger hunt where they had to find...flashlight, batteries, bandages, fake bullets/weapon, zombie, apocolypse survival guide...etc. And maybe adult hide and seek with the zombies (but everytime someone is found they become part of the zombie hunting pack).


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

You could maybe use these if you don't want to use cans- or just for a different option, 







Like school lunch trays- all the separate compartments.


----------



## mandythered (Jul 28, 2012)

Gas masks are a must, or other face coverings. I have heard they can be found at flea markets, and sometimes online. I think mason jars and cans would be neat. You could get giant industrial cans of food just as decor at like sams or even walmart sometimes has them. Burned up looking skeletons/bodies might be neat. Like radiation burns. Ohh! It would be really cool if you had a siren go off every little while like Silent Hill style. 
Happy Haunting!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

They have the siren as a ringtone....my hubs had it on his iphone before...


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

how about beef jerky.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I like Daniel's trays, maybe if you found almunium ones? And the mason jar food props and the old can foods would look super. If you could find some that were dented and the labels worn. YOu might use paint mask as a cheaper version of the gas mask, or goggles that motocross wearers use. 

Cool theme


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Contact someone in your area in the military. Get that person to take you to the PX on base to get MREs which are meals ready to eat. A well balanced meal and just add water. All comes together in a pack.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh theese are all very good ideas, do keep them coming.
My party is in the basement where i found this awsome room underneeath a building that is actually used for parties, but used to be a storaged room. It was so perfect! The bathroom has a window, typical basement style at the top of the room, and im going to make some nasty effects outthere with groaning and maybe something stcking in haha.. ( i like to make the bathroom the evil place, cuz thats where ure all ALONE AND NAKED hahahah...)

im defo gonne see if i cant find some military equiptment somewhere. there is a really cheap flee marked down the road every weekend where they might actually have theese things. oooh im so exited!!!

Im gonna make either newspaper invitation with all sorts of articles about the invasion ( im thinking sorta.. lab goes wrong with virus. virus makes people zombies military goes nuts with nukes) OR maybe ill make video invites with me doing a break-in video to the laboratory to "free the animals" or something like in 48 hours.. still poundering.. maybe ill do both.. haha.. running updates from now till the party starts..


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Hi.
> This year my theme will be the apocalypse. I havent set on a zombie/virus/war theme, im going with a bit of everything lol, as im keeping th ecosts low and therefor ill be mixing stuff.
> I have this idea of serving either the starters or the dessert in tincans ( or whatever material they are made from now)
> 
> Do you guys have any other food ideas for an apocalypse theme? there will be some testtube drinks as well, but i havent thought of any other good ideas.. i want it very clean and authentic, not to funny stuff ( its an all adult party) so either food items or just ways to serve regular food in that fits the theme.


*
YOU MUST READ THIS*

You want apocalyptic ideas?? Check out the Fallout video game series, mainly Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas. It is a post-apocalyptic nuclear war game with really rich content. Trust me and Google it... Your troubles will end. Please, please let me know if this helps you out.

*START HERE:* http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_Wiki

Some food/drink (known as *consumables* in the game) items that come to mind from the game:
- Nuka-Cola
- Sugar Bombs


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

I came in here to post Fallout references. You can't go wrong with Iguana on a Stick and a delicious Nuka-Cola.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Nuka-Cola-Quantum/


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Good call nathan....

also this link gives you the Fallout 3 food labels
http://www.instructables.com/id/Fallout-3-Food-Lables/


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no idea about food in a can, but I looked up "APOCALYPSE" recipes and found a few things.....maybe it will help?

Apocalyspe Cooking for 2012 cookbook
http://www.amazon.com/Apocalypse-2012-Cookbook-Cooking-Survival/dp/0965116824

Apocalypse Cakes: Recipes for the End
http://www.amazon.com/Apocalypse-Cakes-Recipes-Shannon-OMalley/dp/0762441062/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_1

Here is a recipe from that book.....








Jonestown Kool-Aid Cake
Makes: 1 cake
From: The Apocalyse Cakes
1 pack of grape Kool-Aid
1 box of cake mix
1 1/3 cups of water
1/3 cup of vegetable oil
3 large eggs
Icing, as desired

1. Preheat oven to 350 and think about how you're going to keep it together tomorrow at work. 

2. Grease pan with shortening and flour lightly. Blend dry mix, water, oil, Kool-Aid and eggs in large bowl at low speed until moistened. Beat at medium speed for 2 minutes and pour batter in pans. 

3. Bake for 32-35 minutes in one 13" x 9" pan. Cool completely before frosting.

Website: http://apocalypsecakes.wordpress.com/


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

i think the fallout items are little to kid-like. I want the food to be normal food, not have silly names or something, as im keeping the whole mood as realistic ( and therefore spooky!) as possible. So i think i'll stay clear of the Nuka-cola  but some of the other labels could be ratther usefull. I like the oldish looks on things also.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

As for the creepy bathroom one of the simplest yet effective props I have used in bathrooms has been a yellow flicker bulb. For some reason that seems to scare the crap out of people (no pun intended) maybe put "spam" labels on old cardboard boxes, and you could probably find "ready to eat" meals online or at a hunting/outfitters store


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Even of you prepped food before hand and seale them with one of those food vacuum things it could look like rations


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with the hunting or backpacking store for ready to eat food...but you might also see if there's a store selling disaster preparedness items. Here in earthquake-ville there are stores that sell earthquake kits, including food. Maybe there's something like that around. Maybe at a emergency supply (as in ambulance, EMT etc) store. 

Even just dusty canned goods displayed would work as well as the mason jars with food. You could even have a supply of junk food in an open backpack...like you raided the local liquor store or gas station.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh so many inspirering ideas!
I really like the idea of sealing the food so it looks like ready meals -it goes with my can idea. I want to the food to be nice not horrible lol ( and Im thinking those ready-to-eat things prolly are  ) but by making something nice and sealing it in clingfilm, og freezerbags with a plastic-sealer is really a good idea.
Here in Denmark there are no real disasters but the local scout shop might have a few bits ( we like to stay prepared just in case.. there was that one time in the 40s and u never now    ) I like the backpack idea too for decorations, or maybe snacks.. like lots of twinkie-type snacks, chokolate, can-sodas etc like a raided a machine.. 
as for the bathroom Im defo gonna have distordet lights. Last year there was only candles in the bathroom, and it really creeped out people -maybe because i splattered blood and tools all over as well


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I found the perfect idea! As I was going to just make a big pot of chilli and serve it in cans I was googling "chilli in a can" and came up with chilli and cornbread in a jar! It solves my problem totally as I really wasn't keen on serving my famous chilli in cans because it might taste of can! It's a cool dish and it's very new to Denmark so it will seem like a very clever idea haha. sorry I can't mark the link from my phone, so u gotta copy paste 

http://www.giverslog.com/?p=10271


----------



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

This is an awesome and ambitious idea! I don't think I would have the patience to plan a party like this, but I sure would love to attend one! Good luck!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

And you would be very welcome at mine, especially because you have such a pretty name  Though it might be a bit of a journey to scandinavia hehe..


----------

